# Robombs - Multiplayer-LAN-Gebombe



## EgonOlsen (27. Sep 2008)

Hi,

mein neues Spiel ist soweit, dass ich die Beta auf die Menschheit loslassen kann..denke ich. Es ist ein Bomberman-inspiriertes Multiplayerspiel fürs LAN. Es mag auch über das Internet gehen, wenn man die IP eines Servers kennt, aber das habe ich nie getestet.

Webstart ist hier: jpct.de/robombs/robombs.jnlp

Youtube-Video: www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pxRaq5YVeY

Es braucht OpenGL und sollte unter Windows, Linux, MacOS und Solaris laufen. Die letzten beiden konnte ich nicht testen...wenn das jemand mal versuchen könnte, wäre das klasse. Ansonsten interessiert mich natürlich ganz allgemein, wie es so läuft und was ihr an Kritik/Anregungen/Lob habt.
Wenn es zu langsam läuft, hat die Hardwareerkennung evtl. unpassende Presets gewählt. Die Grafikeinstellungen lassen sich im ersten Startfenster in den Optionen umstellen.

Es ist wie gesagt eigentlich für MP-LAN-Spiele gedacht, hat aber auch einen Singleplayer-Modus. Der ist nichts anderes als ein Netzwerkspiel mit allen Karten, 5 Bots und nur dem lokalen Spieler. Das kann man über einen Shortcut-Knopf im Startbildschirm starten, man kann es aber auch "von Hand" aufsetzen. Die Bots sind aber noch recht dumm.

Gesteuert wird mit CRSR/WASD/NumPad (was man lieber hat) und der Maus. Mit der linken Taste benutzt man die Wasserpistole (kann Bomben löschen), mit der rechten legt man Bomben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (27. Sep 2008)

die steuerung mit der maus finde ich nicht so des wahre, aber ansonsten ist das spiel wirklich gelungen 
Funktioniert auch einwandfrei und wenn man des gegen kollegen spielt macht des sicher spaß


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Sep 2008)

Sieht erstmal wie erwartet klasse aus 
Gibts da auch ne Anleitung zu? Was bedeuten zum Beispiel diese Fußbälle?

Was mir aufgefallen ist:
Wenn ich das Ding im Vollbild starten will, wird mein Hauptbildschirm schwarz, aber das Spiel erscheint auf dem zweiten Monitor. Die Maus bleibt allerdings im ersten "gefangen", was etwas unvorteilhaft ist


----------



## EgonOlsen (27. Sep 2008)

Nee, Anleitung gibt es noch nicht...kommt aber noch. Ebenso wie eine richtige Webseite dazu. Die Fußbälle besagen, dass man die Bomben danach kicken kann, wenn man frontal auf sie zuläuft. Das ist recht lustig...
Feuer verlängert die Explosion, mit der Bombe kann man mehr Bomben legen. Die Totenköpfe machen einen zu 40% schneller und zu 60% bekommt man lustige Krankheiten (kurze Explosionen, automatisches Legen, langsamer...usw).

Was die Sache mit dem 2. Monitor angeht...das liegt wohl an LWJGL. Evtl. ist die 2.0er Version das Problem. Unter jpct.de/robombs114/robombs114.jnlp liegt eine Fassung, die LWJGL 1.1.4 benutzt. Vielleicht ist es damit besser. Wäre klasse, wenn du die mal probieren könntest.


----------



## Illuvatar (28. Sep 2008)

Das gleiche Problem mit 1.14...


----------



## EgonOlsen (28. Sep 2008)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das gleiche Problem mit 1.14...


Ok, dann muss ich mal LWJGL nachschauen/fragen. Jemand anders mit zwei Monitoren bekam nur die Auflösung beider Monitore zusammen angeboten...also irgendwie gibt es mit zwei Monitoren wohl noch Probleme...


----------



## foobar (28. Sep 2008)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Youtube-Video: www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pxRaq5YVeY


Sieht sehr geil aus. Ich liebe Superbomberman  



			
				EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Webstart ist hier: jpct.de/robombs/robombs.jnlp


Unter Linux bekomme ich nur ein 5x5 Pixel großen Frame ohne Inhalt und unten in der Tastleiste steht "Select irgendwas". Wie sie sehen sehen sie nichts.


----------



## EgonOlsen (28. Sep 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter Linux bekomme ich nur ein 5x5 Pixel großen Frame ohne Inhalt und unten in der Tastleiste steht "Select irgendwas". Wie sie sehen sehen sie nichts.


Das sollte eigentlich ein JFrame mit den Einstellungen sein. Klappt bei mir unter Linux auch problemlos...Mist, was ist das nun schon wieder? Gibt es in der Webstart-Konsole irgendeine Meldung (außer vielleicht einer FileNotFound...die ist normal beim ersten Start)? Kannst du, wenn du den Frame aktivierst und zweimal blind auf TAB und dann auf SPACE drückst das Spiel starten?


----------



## maki (28. Sep 2008)

Bei mir (Ubuntu Dekstop 8.04) läuft es Problemlos, sowohl im Fullscreen als auch im Windows Modus.


----------



## Evil-Devil (2. Okt 2008)

Ganz witzig das ganze. Die Kollisionsabfragen könnten vielleicht noch überarbeitet werden. Da gibt es den ein oder anderen Glitch im Spiel den man zum eigenen Vorteil nutzen kann


----------



## foobar (2. Okt 2008)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst du, wenn du den Frame aktivierst und zweimal blind auf TAB und dann auf SPACE drückst das Spiel starten?


Ja, das klappt.

Wie kann ich denn jetzt das Spiel starten? WEnn ich auf Start server klicke kann ich zwar eine Map auswählen und Bots hinzufügen, aber wie starte ich dann den Client? Beim Client steht immer nur waiting...


----------



## Evil-Devil (2. Okt 2008)

foobar, da gibt es noch einen Button mit der Beschriftung "Singleplay"


----------



## foobar (2. Okt 2008)

Ah, kaum macht mans richtig schon funktionierts. Jetzt kam auch zum ersten Mal der Konfigurationsdialog beim Start.


----------



## EgonOlsen (2. Okt 2008)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> foobar, da gibt es noch einen Button mit der Beschriftung "Singleplay"


Wobei das im Prinzip dasselbe ist,wie Map und Bots auswählen. Wenn da immer nur "waiting" steht, es aber keinen zweiten Client gibt, auf den zu warten wäre, dann ist evtl. der Serverport von was anderem belegt!? Diese Version geht damit nicht immer richtig um und zeigt dennoch die Auswahlmaske, obwohl sie nicht sollte. Lokal habe ich das aber schon korrigiert.

@Evil-Devil: Was genau meinst du mit der Kollisionsabfrage? Wo stimmt da was nicht?


----------



## Evil-Devil (2. Okt 2008)

Du kannst zb. eine Bombe nahe einer Ecke platzieren die und man selbst schlüpft über den verbleibenden Spalt auf der andere Ecke hindurch. Das ist super wenn der Gegner gerade eine Bombe gelegt hat, man selbst vor dem läuft und er dann eingesperrt ist man selbst aber durch die kleine Lücke entkommen kann.


----------



## foobar (2. Okt 2008)

@EgonOlsen Cooles Spiel 

Nur die Steuerung finde ich etwas gewöhnungsberüftig. Könnte man die Kamera nicht automatisch immer in die Blickrichtung ausrichten?
Dann könnte man alles per Tastatur bedienen.


----------



## EgonOlsen (2. Okt 2008)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst zb. eine Bombe nahe einer Ecke platzieren die und man selbst schlüpft über den verbleibenden Spalt auf der andere Ecke hindurch. Das ist super wenn der Gegner gerade eine Bombe gelegt hat, man selbst vor dem läuft und er dann eingesperrt ist man selbst aber durch die kleine Lücke entkommen kann.


Ach so...naja, das würde ich ehrlich gesagt als Feature definieren. Bei den Bots klappt das sicher auch zusätzlich nochmal besonders gut, weil sie zu doof sind, aus dieser Lage zu entkommen. Aber die sind ja auch nur als So-Da-Bots gedacht...eigentlich sollte man das mit mehreren menschlichen Spielern spielen, die fallen dann vielleicht nicht so leicht darauf rein (ich aber normalerweise schon... :wink: ).


----------



## EgonOlsen (2. Okt 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @EgonOlsen Cooles Spiel
> 
> Nur die Steuerung finde ich etwas gewöhnungsberüftig. Könnte man die Kamera nicht automatisch immer in die Blickrichtung ausrichten?
> Dann könnte man alles per Tastatur bedienen.


Danke...  

Was die Steuerung angeht: Damit nimmt man sich quasi einen Freiheitsgrad, weil man dann nicht in eine Richtung gehen und in die andere gucken könnte. Das kann aber wichtig sein. Ich probiere es aber mal aus, ob es vielleicht als Option sinnvoll ist, wenn jemand das unbedingt so haben will.


----------



## Sanix (2. Okt 2008)

Funktioniert bei mir auch super. Die Steuerung finde ich nicht sehr ungewöhnlich aber ein bisschen langsam. Gibts du die Sourcen frei oder nicht? Wäre extrem am Netzwerkteil interessiert.


----------



## EgonOlsen (2. Okt 2008)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Funktioniert bei mir auch super. Die Steuerung finde ich nicht sehr ungewöhnlich aber ein bisschen langsam. Gibts du die Sourcen frei oder nicht? Wäre extrem am Netzwerkteil interessiert.


Die Mausgeschwindigkeit kannst du am Anfang dort einstellen, wo du auch die Auflösung wählst (auf Show Options klicken). Die Quellen kommen, wenn ich das Ding als soweit fertig betrachte. Das kann nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Quaxli (3. Okt 2008)

Tolles Game  Vor allem die Idee mit der Wasserpistole finde ich toll.


----------



## Evil-Devil (6. Okt 2008)

Was findet ihre eigentlich an der Steuerung so kompliziert? Es ist doch WSAD... Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Steuerung. Einfach via WSAD bewegt und währenddessen mit der Maus hin und wieder die Kamera gedreht. Im Endeffekt bin ich die meiste Zeit dann seitwärs oder rückwärts über die Karte gelaufen.


----------



## foobar (6. Okt 2008)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was findet ihre eigentlich an der Steuerung so kompliziert? Es ist doch WSAD... Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit der Steuerung. Einfach via WSAD bewegt und währenddessen mit der Maus hin und wieder die Kamera gedreht. Im Endeffekt bin ich die meiste Zeit dann seitwärs oder rückwärts über die Karte gelaufen.



Genau das stört mich eben. Ich fände es schöner, wenn das Spiel nur per Tastatur bedienbar wäre und die Kamera sich immer in Blickrichtung mit dreht.


----------



## moormaster (6. Okt 2008)

Jap bei dieser Perspektive erwartet man einfach nicht, dass man mit der Maus steuern muss/kann


----------



## Evil-Devil (6. Okt 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> > Genau das stört mich eben. Ich fände es schöner, wenn das Spiel nur per Tastatur bedienbar wäre und die Kamera sich immer in Blickrichtung mit dreht.


Das würde dir zum einen die Übersicht nehmen und zum anderen das Spiel wesentlich langsamer bzw. unvorhersehbarer machen womit Matches viel schneller zu Ende wären. Du würdest ja nie sehen was hinter dir passiert. Mit der derzeitigen Steuerung hast du immer eine Möglichkeit schnellstmöglich zu reagieren sofern die Bombe nicht gerade vor deine Füsse gekickt wurde.


----------



## moormaster (6. Okt 2008)

Ich möchte nur anmerken, dass ich gegen die Kamerasteuerung mit der Maus nichts einzuwenden habe... ich hätte nur erwartet, dass man die Bombe mit einer Taste auf der Tastatur legen kann 

Dass man klicken muss, kapiert man nicht intuitiv sofort, wenns nicht dabeisteht


----------



## trazzag (6. Okt 2008)

bin wirklich begeistert soweit - und an der Steuerung habe ich auch nichts auszusetzen. ...lediglich die KI ist ein wenig - naja: alternativintelligent ^^


----------



## EgonOlsen (8. Okt 2008)

trazzag hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bin wirklich begeistert soweit - und an der Steuerung habe ich auch nichts auszusetzen. ...lediglich die KI ist ein wenig - naja: alternativintelligent ^^


Ja, die ist nicht besonders...ich weiß. Aber die hatte auch keine Priorität. Sie versucht z.B. gar nicht explizit, die anderen Spieler wegzubomben. Wenn sie das schafft, dann ist das eher Zufall. Da kann man aber sicher noch was dran drehen.

Was die Steuerung angeht: Das ist halt Third-Person-Shooter-Steuerung. Sicherlich lässt sich das Bombenlegen auch noch zusätzlich auf eine Taste legen, aber ich habe mit halt an Shootern orientiert, d.h. drehen und schießen mit der Maus, bewegen mit den Tasten.


----------



## EgonOlsen (9. Okt 2008)

Es gibt eine aktualisierte Version (immer noch hier: jpct.de/robombs/robombs.jnlp) mit ein paar Änderungen:

Änderungen im Gameplay:

- Nach dem Kicken einer Bombe macht man jetzt einen kleinen Satz zurück...quasi ein Rückstoß
- Zu WASD und CRSR gesellt sich noch das Numpad als dritte Steuerungsmöglichkeit
- Es gibt zwei neue Level (basieren auf Paradroid und The Bard's Tale)
Behobene Fehler:

- Beim Starten eines Singleplayer-Spieles kann es zu keiner Endlosschleife mehr kommen.
- Es gab ein paar kleine Soundfehler (Sound wurde an falscher Stelle im Raum abgespielt). Nun nicht mehr.
- Ein blockierter Serverport hat den (sinnlosen) Start eines Singleplayer-Spieles nicht verhindert. Jetzt tut er das.
Evtl. behobene Fehler (die konnte ich nicht nachstellen, weswegen ich sie "blind" zu beheben versucht habe):

- In Multiplayerspielen mit Bots konnte es vorkommen, dass man direkt neben einem Bot spawnte. Das sollte jetzt nicht mehr passieren.
- In Multiplayerspielen konnte es vorkommen, dass ein Klick auf "ready" vom Server nicht erkannt wurde. Evtl. klappt das jetzt.
- Evtl. hat das Startfenster jetzt auf allen Systemen die gewünschte Größe.


----------



## EgonOlsen (12. Okt 2008)

Ich habe eine Website für Robombs gebaut: http://jpct.de/robombs.game
Dort gibt es auch Versionen zum Download. Die Quellen aber noch nicht...kommt aber noch.


----------



## spyboot (25. Nov 2008)

Cooles Spiel...


----------



## Feo (2. Dez 2008)

einfach nur geil  :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## Stormy (7. Dez 2008)

Richtig genial gemacht 

Hätte da auch noch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge:
- wenn man über Inet zockt ist trotz 16k Leitung serverseits die Übertragung sehr schlecht, man sieht den Gegner immer nur sich "teleporten" und kann gar nicht zuorden woher er kommt... ;(
- eine Art Draufsicht auf die Karte, dass per Hotkey ausgelöst wird (falls möglich)
- bei dem Totenkopf die Anzeige wie langer der Zustand noch anhält, weil ich mein, der endet nach einer gewissen Zeit (sahs zumindest so aus)
- vielleicht noch eine bessere KI falls mal keine Kumpels da sind 

Unrealistisches:
- 1vs1 Special Mode bei dem von Anfang mit Maximalen Stats gespielt wird und man auch dauerhaft schnell läuft
- Team-Mode dann auch noch glei dazu (momentane Lösung ist einfach bei den Spielernamen nen A oder B davor, je nachdem was fürn Team und dann schauen wer am Schluss noch steht)
- verschiedene Farben für unterschiedliche Teams im Team-Mode
- Ingame Chat
- Highscore-Anzeige
- Mitteilung wenn eine Runde (alle Maps im Pool) einmal durchlaufen wurden
- was genial wäre, auf jeder Map noch 2 Punkte zu machen und dann den Capture-the-flag modus 

Mach weiter so, ist einfach genial, hat eingeschlagen wie ne Bombe meinen Kumpels und mir. Macht ja auch richtig gescheit Bombenlaune.

Tipp: Beim Zocken immer Bomben legen und dann auslöschen und das über das ganze "eigene" Terrain verstreuen und falls jmd kommt die letzte Bombe in Reichweite aktivieren, dann gibt es eine sehr schöne Kettenreaktion 

Gruß und schönen Abend(?)/Nacht noch

Stormy, the Robomberwadenbeißer 


PS: Wäre schön, wenn es sowas wie ein Blood off geben würde, ich finde bei so nem genialen Remake muss sowas nicht rein um es zusätzlich "aufzupeppen" und eventl. noch ein paar andere Figuren zum Auswählen (Alien-Style zerstört auch die nostalgische Aura um das Game)


----------



## EgonOlsen (7. Dez 2008)

Stormy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Richtig genial gemacht


Danke. Freut mich, dass es gefällt...



			
				Stormy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hätte da auch noch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge:
> - wenn man über Inet zockt ist trotz 16k Leitung serverseits die Übertragung sehr schlecht, man sieht den Gegner immer nur sich "teleporten" und kann gar nicht zuorden woher er kommt... ;(
> - eine Art Draufsicht auf die Karte, dass per Hotkey ausgelöst wird (falls möglich)
> - bei dem Totenkopf die Anzeige wie langer der Zustand noch anhält, weil ich mein, der endet nach einer gewissen Zeit (sahs zumindest so aus)
> - vielleicht noch eine bessere KI falls mal keine Kumpels da sind


Ich konnte es leider nie im Inet vernünftig testen (und unterstütze "offiziell" deshalb ja auch nur LAN-Betrieb), deswegen habe ich keine Ahnung, wie sich der Netcode dort verhält. Scheinbar nicht besonders gut...hmm...hast du ein paar genauere Informationen, also wie viele Clients, wie viele davon im LAN/Inet und wie viele Bots? So schlecht, wie du es beschreibst, sollte es eigentlich nicht laufen...welche Uploadgeschwindigkeit hat der 16k-Anschluss?
Draufsicht geht schlecht, weil man dafür eine andere Steuerung bräuchte. Ansonsten kann man ja mit dem Mausrad rauszoomen.
Die Seuche dauert 20Sek. IIRC. Eine Zeitanzeige ist extra nicht drin. Evtl. könnte ich das Icon verblassen lassen!?




			
				Stormy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unrealistisches:
> - 1vs1 Special Mode bei dem von Anfang mit Maximalen Stats gespielt wird und man auch dauerhaft schnell läuft
> - Team-Mode dann auch noch glei dazu (momentane Lösung ist einfach bei den Spielernamen nen A oder B davor, je nachdem was fürn Team und dann schauen wer am Schluss noch steht)
> - verschiedene Farben für unterschiedliche Teams im Team-Mode
> ...


Werde mal sehen, was sich machen lässt. Danke jedenfalls für die Anregungen. Was meinst du mit Highscore? Eine Punktestandsanzeige gibt es, wenn man TAB drückt. Meinst du das?



			
				Stormy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Wäre schön, wenn es sowas wie ein Blood off geben würde, ich finde bei so nem genialen Remake muss sowas nicht rein um es zusätzlich "aufzupeppen" und eventl. noch ein paar andere Figuren zum Auswählen (Alien-Style zerstört auch die nostalgische Aura um das Game)


Ja, mit dem Blut war ich mir auch nie sicher...zumal es ohne definitiv kinderfreundlicher wäre. Es sollte nichts aufpeppen,ich hatte nur nichts besseres. Gleiches gilt für die Alien-Modelle. Ich habe selber kein Talent für sowas, also musste ich auf was existierendes zurückgreifen, welches a) frei von Copyrights ist (d.h. nicht Homer Simpson als Figur oder so), b) irgendwie wenigstens ein bisschen zum Spiel passt und c) vom Autor für die Verwendung frei gegeben worden ist. Alles das erfüllte irgendwie nur das Alien... :wink:


----------



## Guest (7. Dez 2008)

Wir haben es über Internet zu zweit gezockt, alle Maps durch, so ein richtig schönes 1on1 , hatten ja dann auch gedacht liegt daran, dass bei ihm i-wie grad Uploadprobleme sind oder so, aber laut www.wieistmeineip.de hat er 947kb/s up gehabt und bei meiner 2K Leitung waren Down/Up auch normal.
Ports waren auch alle einwandfrei geforwarded und sonstige Probleme konnten wir nicht feststellen.

Mit dem "teleporten" hab ich gemeint, man sieht die Person immer nur alle paar Sekunden die Position wechseln. Die Sounds gingen einwandfrei, ich hab ihn und mich schon noch sterben gehört. Er ist teilweise eingefroren gewesen und sobald man hingelaufen ist und durch die Person durchwollte, war man erst kurz ne halbe bis eine Sekunde geblockt bis die Figur verschwunden war, obwohl er da schon längst nicht mehr gestanden ist.
Mit dem Bomben legen sahs ähnlich aus, aber die waren nicht so arg krass verzögert, nur minimal, daher konnte man immer die Position vom Gegner noch einigermaßen abschätzen.
Ach ja, man selbst sieht sich einwandfrei bewegen ohne Verzögerung ohne alles, nur die andere Person, die aufm Server hockt, bei dem hat es gehapert.

Können es auch mal gerne zusammen testen (hab allerdings nur eine 2K Leitung mit 20kb/s up, deswegen wurde der Server ja bei ihm angestartet  )
Werd vielleicht ein Video drehen bezüglich der Verzögerung wenn man über Internet spielt und dir zukommen lassen, dass du das Problem weiter eingrenzen kannst.


Wg. den anderen Punkten:
- Draufsicht:
Hatte mich da schlecht ausgedrückt, hatte da eher an eine Art "Classic Mode" gedacht. Sprich man kann von oben drauf sehen, ist starr nicht schwenkbar (entfällt das drehen mit der Maus oder schon, aber nicht so stark "benötigt"

- Highscore:
Ups, hatte gar nicht gesehen, dass man mit Tab die Wins/Kills usw. anschauen kann *pfeif*

- Zeitanzeige Totenkopf:
Irgendwie rechts oben, neben den Totenkopf so eine Anzeige die runter läuft (20, 19, 18...)

- Blut:
Einfach den roten Klecks nicht einblenden/animieren lassen und nur i-wie so ein Text der aufpoppt: Died! oder so

- Modelle:
Ja, das ist immer das Problem mit dem Copyright, was brauchst du da?
Vielleicht kann ich mich da ein bissl in der "Szene" umschauen nach Copyrights mit "FREE2COPY4ALL"   (läuft ja wahrscheinlich auf Progs wie Blender raus mit Texturen aus PSD oder GIMP).

Mach weiter so, das Java-Forum ist stolz zu solchen Member aufzublinken (denke ich zumindest und hoffe, dass ich für alle in diesem Sinne gesprochen habe und mir dabei nicht zu viel herausgenommen habe *grins*)


MfG

Stormy


----------



## Stormy (7. Dez 2008)

Wieso kann man hier Antworten erstellen ohne das man eingeloggt ist?!?
Hab jetzt aus Versehen als Gast gepostet.
Vielleicht kann ja ein Mod dies ändern wenn er über den Thread stolpert und falls es auf dieser Plattform möglich ist (@Mods, die zufällig hier grad lesen: Kann man die Posts eigentlich IP-Adressen zuordnen? Wenn ja, dann seht ihr ja, dass ich der selbe wie drüber bin *grins*, bitte dann korrigieren) und Sorry für Doppelpost ;(

MfG

Stormy

PS: Nützliche Info: Wir haben die neuste Windows-Only Version des Games genommen.
PS2: Ganz wichtig: Die Person die den Server betreibt sieht die andere Person einwandfrei, nur die Person die zum Server connected ist, die sieht den Player der aufm Server ist immer nur "teleporten".


----------



## EgonOlsen (7. Dez 2008)

Stormy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS2: Ganz wichtig: Die Person die den Server betreibt sieht die andere Person einwandfrei, nur die Person die zum Server connected ist, die sieht den Player der aufm Server ist immer nur "teleporten".


Das ist in der Tat eine hilfreiche Information. Ein 1-on-1 verursacht nun wirklich nicht die große Datenmenge. Wenn ein Client erkennt, dass der Server im Inet steht, schaltet er in einen anderen Übertragungsmodus. Vielleicht habe ich da irgendwas verbockt. Ich probiere mal, diese Situation irgendwie lokal zu reproduzieren. Noch eine Frage: Was ist die Framerate auf dem Client (steht links unten) und was für eine CPU hast du? Single core, dual core, quad...?


----------



## EgonOlsen (7. Dez 2008)

@Stormy: Hier ist eine neue Version: jpct.de/download/beta/robombs.exe
Bitte probiere die mal, wenn du Zeit dafür findest. Ich hoffe, sie behebt das Problem. Ich habe einen Bug gefunden, der auftrat, wenn eine Übertragung länger als das Zeichnen eines Bildes dauerte. In diesem Fall konnte es zu einem "Springen" der Figuren und zu einer gewissen optischen Willkür beim Bombenlegen kommen. Das sollte jetzt behoben sein, vielleicht löst es euer Problem.


----------



## Stormy (7. Dez 2008)

Sind grad beide am downloaden. Sind mal gespannt ob das Problem jetzt behoben ist.
Zu den Prozessoren: Ich hab nen Dual-Core E8400 und er hat nen i7 965, FPS bei mir wenn ich noch mit Aufnehme bei ca. 75-80

Naja, vor lauter ungeduldigen Zockergelüsten auf Robombs, ganz vergessen die Antwort zu vervollständigen, ist ja auch egal, ist jetzt getestet. Ich war Client und er Server, hat super gefunzt.

Läuft jetzt um einiges besser als vorher, nur Bomben sind teilweise ganz minimal verzögert bzw. die Kisten die dann explodieren, selbe auch bei den Items im Video #2 sieht man es ganz gut, weiß bloß nicht ob es daran lag, dass ich noch mitaufgenommen habe bei 15-20 fps, denke aber eher nicht. meine Graka sollte das schon locker wegpacken 
!! Edit in der Zeile darüber !!

Vids (vom Clientplayer) kommen morgen oder so, existieren auf jeden Fall schon (allerdings muss ich die noch komprimieren und uploaden)  

Danke für die schnelle Behebung...

MfG

Stormy


----------



## EgonOlsen (16. Dez 2008)

Version 1.00 ist fertig. Sie enthält die Änderungen, die ich für Stormy gemacht habe, um das Spielen über das Internet zu verbessern. Zusätzlich verringert sie die Netzwerklast etwas und enthält ein paar zusätzliche Fixes. Es gibt sie, wie jetzt auch die Quellen, hier: jpct.de/robombs.game/download/


----------



## Fu3L (27. Dez 2008)

Ich hab mir das Spiel jezz auch mal runtergeladen und es gestartet. Dabei ist das Bild auf meinem Bildschirm aufmal vollkommen "verrückt" gewesen. Man konnte zwar alles so steuern wie normal, nur halt die Darstellung war falsch. Wollte eigentlich nen Screenshot machen, weils unbeschreibbar war, aber nachdem ich ohne sehen zu können was ich mache, im Taskmanager rumgegeklickt hatte und es wieder tat, war der Screenshot wie normal -.-
Ich schätze mal, dass es daran liegt, dass die Windows Firewall beim Starten gefragt hat, ob ich das Spiel blockieren möchte, weil als das Bild wieder normal war, konnte ich auch ganz normal das Spiel spielen....

Edit: und wenn ich die Firewall komplett deaktiviere tuts auch ganz normal...


----------



## EgonOlsen (27. Dez 2008)

Hattest du den Vollbildmodus aktiviert? Klingt für mich nach einem Problem mit dem Grafiktreiber. Ein Screenshot wäre schön gewesen, aber vermutlich kann man da letztendlich auch nicht wirklich was mit anfangen. Die Talkback-Funktion, nach der er am Anfang fragt, hast du nicht aktiviert gehabt? Denn dann könnte ein Screenshot bereits automatisch übermittelt worden sein.
Was für eine Grafikhardware hast du?


----------



## Fu3L (27. Dez 2008)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hattest du den Vollbildmodus aktiviert? Klingt für mich nach einem Problem mit dem Grafiktreiber. Ein Screenshot wäre schön gewesen, aber vermutlich kann man da letztendlich auch nicht wirklich was mit anfangen. Die Talkback-Funktion, nach der er am Anfang fragt, hast du nicht aktiviert gehabt? Denn dann könnte ein Screenshot bereits automatisch übermittelt worden sein.
> Was für eine Grafikhardware hast du?



Ich hab 1024x768x32 bei der Auflösung und Vollbild eingestellt, die anderen Optionen hab ich nicht verändert. Talkback hab ich nicht aktiviert. Ein Screenshot ist wie gesagt nicht möglich, weils anscheinend nur aufm Bildschirm falsch ankommt, wenn ich den Screenshot in Paint.net einfüge sieht alles ganz normal aus...

Wenns am Grafiktreiber liegt (müsste schon ne etwas ältere Version sein), dann frag ich mich aber, wieso es nur so seltsam wird, wenn sich das Fenster von der Windows-Firewall davordrängt ???:L 

Über mein System sagt dxdiag folgendes (wenn du mehr brauchst, kann ich dir das auch per PN schicken):

------------------
System Information
------------------

   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
   Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (2 CPUs)
   Memory: 1024MB RAM
   DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x5B60)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B60&SUBSYS_00821043&REV_00
   Display Memory: 128.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug und Play-Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6806 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 5/12/2008 16:54:44, 305152 bytes

Nochmal Edit:

Hab jezz mit der DigiCam mal den Fehler fotografiert. Ein Bild (Screeenshot) wies normal ist und eins (von der DigiCam) wies nach dem Start war...

normal.jpg
fehler.jpg


----------



## EgonOlsen (27. Dez 2008)

Danke, das sieht sehr nach einem Treiberproblem aus. Scheinbar kommt er bei Vollbild nicht mit dem Umschalten/Anzeigen des Firewallfensters zurecht. Dein Treiber scheint vom Mai 08 zu sein, also jetzt nicht sooo alt. Ich habe selber mal mit einer 1050er getestet, und damit lief es problemlos...also außer, dass du mal ein Treiberupdate probierst, wenn es dir den Aufwand wert ist, kann ich nicht viel vorschlagen...im Programm selber kann ich da nichts machen, ich fordere ja nur den Bildschirmmodus an und sonst nichts besonderes.


----------



## Fu3L (27. Dez 2008)

Ok, dann werd ich demnächst mal den Treiber updaten, soll man ja sowieso ab und an mal machen, dann test ichs nochmal.


----------



## EgonOlsen (31. Jan 2009)

Mal wieder eine neue Version (1.01) mit ein paar Fixes für absurde Grafikkarten (S3 und SiS) und drei neuen Maps. Gibt es wie immer (zusammen mit den Quellen) hier: jpct.de/robombs.game/download/


----------

